# TS Dust Collection



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Need some advice here.
I have an open base Delta contractor saw that I want to add dust collection. 
I've seen where the base and back get enclosed and a DC port is attached.
I've also seen where a small DC port is incorporated into the plastic blade guard and removing the sawdust from the top of the saw. 
Anyone have experience with this last type? Welcome any comments,


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I closed my base and built a drawer for the front. It doesn’t catch everything but it catches a lot. Pull out the drawer and dump the sawdust.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*over the blade dust collection*

The table saw is the most difficult machine to collect the dust from effectively for several reasons. The bottom is open, but can be closed or a container put underneath. The edges under the table are not sealed off, but they can be filled. The openings around the tilt and elevation controls are large enough to permit movement and could be closed off with magnetic strips.... or not. You can't evacuate the the dust from a sealed box, you need air to flow through it. It is a Catch 22. You need the dust to stay in suspension and for it to move through the container. To move enough air through the container to effectively carry away the dust you need LOTS of CFMs ... like 1,000. Most shop vac and DC units don't move enough air for that.... Catch 22.

So, we do the best we can with what we have. I've experimented with over the blade collectors and find they will work in addition to a base cabinet port. BUT, you need to use a shop vac on the over blade and a DC unit on the dust port. I made a cheap DIY version that swings away when not needed and connects to one of my many shop vacs:









The design of the tip on the end is still a work in progress, but the closer you can surround the spinning blade the more effective it will be.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/dust-collection-woodnthings-shop-part-1-a-20273/


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I enclosed my contractor ts and put a dust port under the bottom. I also have an over-the blade collection hood. I have hoses running to both from a dust collector via a wye. My shop is in my basement with an open ceiling so I can suspend the over-the-blade collector from the first floor's joists. I tried the other over-the-blade arm set ups but found them cumbersome.


----------

